# Billy Banks, Penarth - The return, January 2012



## T4toria (Jan 9, 2012)

The Billy Banks Estate in Penarth, Cardiff flows west from Paget Terrace in an almost pristine sixties line. They have that mid-century failed social solution look about them. District heating stacks. Communal grass. Balconies. Grey pebble dash. Connecting walls perforated by chequer-board laid bricks. Today the flats themselves have largely been abandoned. There are hundreds of them, named after a curious mix of Welsh and English royalty - Prince Charles Court, Prince Llywelyn Flats, Prince Rhodri House. The windows are boarded with ventilated metal, the doors blocked and broken. Crap in the courtyards. Aluminium bell and intercom plates belted by stones, dented out of their recesses. In their time the blocks won prizes for their architecture. They also suffered the standard sink estate disasters of asbestos, damp, leaking water systems, and being belted out of shape just for the fun of it vandalism. They became a ghetto for the municipal dumping of problem families. Punk music like an electric saw day and night. Dope in the flowerbeds.

The last resident left the estate in November 2011. When we visited, the travellers, who have occupied the site for several years, were moving on and its clear that demolition was imminent. 

source: www.peterfinch.co.uk/billy




DSC09594 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09591 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09567 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09560 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09551 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09544 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09540 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09539 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09529 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09530 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09516 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09513 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09512 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09501 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09491 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09489 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09459 by T4toria, on Flickr



DSC09470 by T4toria, on Flickr


----------



## nelly (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice!!!

I love this place, some may say its chavved to death with nothing left, but id really enjoy a mooch around here, reminds me of one of those end of the world, zombie/world ending virus films. (Was really trying not to say 28 days later)


----------



## maximus (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics...thanks.

I never get bored with this place.

Would love to see a piccy of how it looks from across the bay!!! HINT HINT


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 26, 2012)

This place is fantastic and I have been here many many times! You have taken some great pictures which has made me want to go down there again!

Maximus, I will try and grab that shot at some point over the weekend or early next week


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 27, 2012)

Like Nelly i'd like a look round here.

Great report...thanks for posting!


----------



## maximus (Jan 27, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Maximus, I will try and grab that shot at some point over the weekend or early next week



I genuinely look forward to seeing it urbex-sw!! Thanks.


----------



## bonniemcprice (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks  this place still creeps me out! Last time I drove past you can see the roof on some of the buildings dipping like its about to cave in! Well done


----------



## Acebikerchick (Feb 3, 2012)

nelly said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> I love this place, some may say its chavved to death with nothing left, but id really enjoy a mooch around here, reminds me of one of those end of the world, zombie/world ending virus films. (Was really trying not to say 28 days later)



That is so true. Would be a fantastic place to shoot a zombie flick. Great photos...


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes,I have admit,I could take a look round here despite the fact that I work in similar looking places in Swindon.


----------



## eclectic_fence (Feb 18, 2012)

Loving reports of this place, can't believe I hadn't heard of it before tonight.


----------



## 4201Chieftain (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like the area I gew up in ha ha


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 19, 2012)

Love the post apocalyptic feel of this place!


----------



## TrefforestGump (May 13, 2012)

I never grow tired of Billybanks! I've been many times myself. Nice shots!


----------

